# tonight ?



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

anyone going tonight ?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm hoping to it just depends on what the wind does


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

gettin cold fast


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Should really start to move soon


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

wind says 7 mph N for the night after 8pm temp lower 60


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going. The wind is finally starting to lay down. Starting to look good for tonight.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

It was supposed to blow out of the north last night so me and my two youngest went to the beach to try for a while and it was hard straight out of the west until midnight but we played in the sand and watched the stars and moon set so it was still a great night. We will head out shortly to try again.


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

what about water clarity ? ours seems kinda dirty lately


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

meteor showers tonight


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

mmmmfllounder, I am also curious about the water clarity tonight. My uncle came in town and I want to take him, he has not been in awhile. Any help would be apprecitiated...roll tide!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Everywhere I've been lately the water has been dirty and hard to fish. Hope we can at least see some activity in the sky tonight. Good luck guys


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

East bay was clear enough to see last night I could see around 3' deep. It was cold 46 when I left the water this morning only got one didn't see anything else. About to leave now and try again soon as I figure out where to go.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

20 Oct limit before 9pm. Just got home with a second limit for 21 Oct. All fish were in less than 1 foot of water.


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Death, can you help a brother out a bit? I have been going after it hard for weeks now and come back only sometimes with a couple flatties in the cooler. Any suggestions would be really appreciated?

John B.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

jbtide.....Sending you a PM.


----------

